# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 7th September



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 07th September, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
Korry & Emma & Diane
NaughTTy
slineTT & D6TTR
R6B TT
TT02OOT & Mrs TT02OOT
Amaranth (poss)
RedBullExige
[email protected] (poss) & [email protected] (poss)
Bucks85th & friend
ianttr
B16TTC
badyaker


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes please. Emma and I.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! And Diane?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm back in the office tomorrow. I'll ask her.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Darn, I play darts Wednesday nights and since we're 2nd in the league I cannot avoid it - shame though as it would have been nice to see peeps


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Despite the exam week that date, we will come along. Work is becoming priority 2 now...... :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Count me in thanks Penny. I'll bring some goodies I've sorted out too (absoluTTe back issues) for grabs.


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in + Nicola


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Amaranth said:


> Darn, I play darts Wednesday nights and since we're 2nd in the league I cannot avoid it - shame though as it would have been nice to see peeps


Oh no! That's a shame. You'll have to pull a sickie one night so that you can come out and play cars! :lol:



slineTT said:


> Despite the exam week that date, we will come along. Work is becoming priority 2 now...... :roll:


You've always got exams! You must be qualified by now!! :wink: :lol: Be good to see you both...it's been a while. 



R6B TT said:


> Count me in thanks Penny. I'll bring some goodies I've sorted out too (absoluTTe back issues) for grabs.


Well, we all like goodies! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



TT02OOT said:


> Count me in + Nicola


Nice one! Glad we didn't scare her off!!


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

phodge said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> > Darn, I play darts Wednesday nights and since we're 2nd in the league I cannot avoid it - shame though as it would have been nice to see peeps
> ...


I'm working on it - played and won last night so hopefully i can get a night off for good behaviour 8) 
Will probably see you there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one - for winning and maybe coming along!!


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Diane is coming


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic!


----------



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

phodge said:


> Fantastic!


Will mention this to the Mrs.... 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Let me know if you can make it and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Penny,

Will be there but not sure if I will be eating.

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wot, no chilli steak?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Jim! It's not been the same without you! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hi penny . i should be ok for this meet  ...ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Ian - I'll add you to the list.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bloody hell! Nine years!!!   

I really need to get a life! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Can you add another for me please Penny. Both will be eating (although I'm not sure if I can handle the Chilli Steak. The new, improved, slender Jim doesn't eat that much! Maybe I could ask for a kids portion)

I'm sure it has all been fine without me! In fact, I would think it's probably been a nicer evening without all the bollox I talk!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You can just have a starter then, and talk bollox while the rest of us eat! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

This looks like it's going to be a great meet! 

Anyone else want to join us on Wednesday evening? :?:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Penny,
I'll be there!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Mervyn! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes please Penny


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Coolio! 8)


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello,
I'm a definite now - found a sub for the Darts


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic! See you later....


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you for making me feel so welcome this evening, what a thoroughly nice group of people.
A special thank you to Elias and his Magic finger for fixing my flap


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

A great meet as usual!! Despite the cold and the rain


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a great meet it was last night Penny - most enjoyable!



Amaranth said:


> Thank you for making me feel so welcome this evening, what a thoroughly nice group of people.
> A special thank you to Elias and his Magic finger for fixing my flap


Good to meet you Ali 
But did he show you his big knob? :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

What can i say..... Fingers, knob, people will think I am an exotic Latin man.................. 8)

Thank you Penny for organising one more fun meet. So many lovely people and cars, and as I see we are expanding our TT family. We are a bad influence aren't we?


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> What a great meet it was last night Penny - most enjoyable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was generally thought wise to go easy on a first meet so no, he did not


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Amaranth said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > What a great meet it was last night Penny - most enjoyable!
> ...


Yeah, probably a good thing you didn't :wink:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

A great evening!

Nice to see you all again!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A fantastic evening - thanks to everyone who made the effort on such a miserable night. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It's so nice to see so many new faces - great to meet Aly, Maggie, Simon and Jan.  Hope to see you all again next time.

I can't believe how many of us there were...we haven't needed two tables for a long time! It made it a really fun evening though, it was great to see everyone enjoying themselves.

I'll start a thread about the October meet shortly and spam you all with the details. Oh, and don't forget Paul's Kneesworth meet on the 21st, and the Legendary Thames Valley Christmas Party on the 7th December!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Count me in for the Xmas do!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Will do...I'll start a thread nearer the time when I've got the menu. [smiley=santa.gif]


----------

